# Silhouette SD: Can this be used w/ WinPCSign2010



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Am thinking of buying the new silhouette cutter (formerly craft obo) and wasnt too sure if it would work with WIN PC sign 2010

I checked the cutter list PDF file and on it they have listed:
Craft Robo CC100-20
Craft Robo CC230

Any one can help me out?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 is not directly compatible with the Silhouette SD, but Funtime Deluxe 2010 is (same manufacturer). Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response
I have heard of Funtime Deluxe 2010. My main purpose is to generate rhinestone templates from designs that have a filled in as well as outline. Win PC Sign allows one to do this at the click of a button. Also the stones will have to be positioned fairly close to one another 
My intention is to import AI, EPS files into the rhinestone software and create a fill as well as an outline. So far with regard to Funtime I have only seen it being used in relation to simple shapes like stars and fonts. My purpose will be using my own vector artwork. Will Funtime Deluxe 2010 be capable of doing this?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

hotmale4yu said:


> Will Funtime Deluxe 2010 be capable of doing this?


Yes. Funtime has the same rhinestone capabilities as WinPCSIGN and is used by those who own the Silhouette SD. You can import your own vector files and use them to create rhinestone designs and templates.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

CyberSultan said:


> WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 is not directly compatible with the Silhouette SD, but Funtime Deluxe 2010 is (same manufacturer). Let me know if you have any other questions.


Am I wrong, but isn't Funtime owned by the same manufacturer as WinPCSign?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

hotmale4yu said:


> Thanks for the response
> I have heard of Funtime Deluxe 2010. My main purpose is to generate rhinestone templates from designs that have a filled in as well as outline. Win PC Sign allows one to do this at the click of a button. Also the stones will have to be positioned fairly close to one another
> My intention is to import AI, EPS files into the rhinestone software and create a fill as well as an outline. So far with regard to Funtime I have only seen it being used in relation to simple shapes like stars and fonts. My purpose will be using my own vector artwork. Will Funtime Deluxe 2010 be capable of doing this?


I have Funtime Deluxe 2010 and I have used it to make lots of designs that are not just the basic shapes. It does a really good job on other designs and is easy to use.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

BML Builder said:


> Am I wrong, but isn't Funtime owned by the same manufacturer as WinPCSign?


Yes, Funtime is by the same manufacturer as WinPCSIGN. The two programs support different sets of cutters, so a person would just need to ensure compatibility with their particular cutter before purchasing. Funtime supports a smaller set of cutters that, according to the manufacturer, required certain hard-coded settings in the Cutting Control Panel to properly support those cutters. WinPCSIGN supports approximately 500 cutters.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

CyberSultan said:


> Yes, Funtime is by the same manufacturer as WinPCSIGN. The two programs support different sets of cutters, so a person would just need to ensure compatibility with their particular cutter before purchasing. Funtime supports a smaller set of cutters that, according to the manufacturer, required certain hard-coded settings in the Cutting Control Panel to properly support those cutters. WinPCSIGN supports approximately 500 cutters.


Thanks Scott!! I thought I had been imagining I had read that somewhere.


----------



## tjslaughter (Jul 15, 2011)

What about the new WinPCsign Pro 2012?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The 2012 winpcsign has some neat new features. The are 7 videos of them on YouTube. Do a search for "winpcsign2012". There is also a very active,helpful users group. Google "winpcsign 2010 forum". While the title shows 2010, they are actively discussing 2012


----------

